# New and indeed of advice !



## Sanka7

Hi all, I am a first tie mum to a five month old EBF baby boy.
I have an inverted nipple which still has a bit of milk, and would like to know how I can get more milk in that breast ?
The day after I gave birth was the first and lat time I had full milk in both breasts. He had trouble latching on so before leaving the maternity I asked what to do and they gave me a nipple sheild so that he could latch on. Unfortunately I never old leave him on for long amounts of time as it bled lots and hurt so much, I was worried that he tiring himself trying to suck for nothing on that side.
My right breast has always worked so well, will it be enough to continue feeing my son until he self weans ?
I have recently spent a week putting him on the left for as long as I can. It no longer hurts, well......less and it doesn't bleed. It does seem to have a bit more milk. I have always hand expressed while he feeds on the right. Pumps have never got more than I have by hand ! 
Please help. Is there any thing I can do ?
Sorry for writing this in the introduction but I am starting to worry about my future as a breastfeeding mum. 
Thanks for any advice

Nicola


----------



## kajastarlight

A lactation consultant would be able to help you. But I have heard that if you pump the one breast wile nursing on the other you will get better stimulation for production as well as getting more out. I have also been told by lactation nurses myself that your body can produce enough out of one if you feed on demand. But you will look lopsided.


----------



## Sanka7

Hi kajastarlight, 
I have tried a hand pump which has never got a drop out and for the first three weeks I was using an electric pump which mad my nipple so sore and only got a few drops. I seem to get more milk out when I do it by hand. I have heard that to get the supply back I should put baby on every half hour ! Has anyone tried this ?
I am living in France a bit lost in the middle of nowhere. I haven't yet found anyone with any advice. Most say that if he's happy and gaining weight then leave him. But it is me that has a breast more than two sizes bigger than the other and it is me that spends nights worrying if I will be able to feed him as long as he wants.
Thanks for your advice.
Much appreciated


----------



## dizzy65

:hi:


----------



## kajastarlight

I upped my supply by nursing every hour and letting my LO comfort nurse as he pleased for 2 days. It can be hard with a family to take care of, but if you can arrange a few days to just eat, nurse, and nap (it is crazy relaxing to nurse all day) then you should notice an increase. Just FYI if your pump is making you bleed then you need a different size or possibly a special kind of cone that goes on your nipple, but it sounds like hand expression works well for you.


----------



## Sanka7

I didn't know there are different sizes to suit the nipple.
If I find one easily then I might give it a go but yes the hand does work well. And I've always got it close by !
Unfortunately we are invited to lunch today so tomorrow I will start offering him every hour. I do comfort feed but so regular. I baby carry too so I will find a position to feed in the scarf, not easy with a big baby, well tough on the back !
Thank you for you advice. I'll give it all a go.


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Welcome to BnB :flower:


----------



## Sanka7

Thank you


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome! Try and find a lactation consultant in your area as they will be able to help. I would also keep expressing as often as you can to increase your milk supply


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## Mummy2B21

welcome x


----------



## Mummy2B21

welcime x


----------



## Sanka7

Does this mean waking him up to nurse ? Night time too ? Can I hand express every hour instead of waking him ? 
I am actually looking forward to doing just feeding, toiletting and napping, it's just we have a few animals that need taking care of too. But I think boyfriend might understand if I take two or three days off. It's not easy at the moment !
And a lactation consultant is hard to find in the area. I am on the look out for local mums who might get together.
Thanks all for the welcomes.
I actually much better just knowing your all out there :)


----------



## kajastarlight

I don't know how you feel about co-sleeping, but when I was boosting my supply I just had him sleep with me and he did like to comfort nurse a lot. I would sleep on my side and position him on his side facing me. I had a blanket over me just up to my waist so he wasn't covered and he didn't come up close to my pillow so I didn't have to worry about anything getting over his face. Plus he was a super warm sleeper, so neither one of us got cold. I was skeptical that this would really work sence he really mostly comfort nurced all night and didn't really get much out - boy were we both shocked when I woke up on the second day almost engorged! He wasn't used to milk coming out that fast anymore - I had to nurse him completely upright for a while to keep the flow down. Durring the first day of "conditioning" to get my supply up I woke him up to nurse durring the day every hour if he wasn't awake already - durring the night I honestly didn't keep any time on what was what. I just had him right there to latch on as needed. The second day I was kind of more laid back about it. I would just kinda see if he wanted to latch on probably still about every hour to hour and a half - but I didn't make myself crazy with the timer. Because my goal was to get my supply up so I could feed him and pump enough to prepare for going back to work, after my supply got its boost I would feed him every two hours and pump every two hours durring the day and then co-sleep and let him nurse or even comfort nurse as much as he wanted to at night - so maybe after you get your boost you might want to hand express in between feedings to keep the milk comming in good on that side.


----------



## Sanka7

First day trying to get him to feed at least five minutes every hour ish as he has trouble latching on there are times when he's been too hungry to try. So I put him on the full side and change over when he's more relaxed. He is so good for trying. We do co sleep,not every night or all night but sometimes. Sometimes he sleeps much better on his own, next to my bed, he will easily go 7 or 8 hours. But in with me he wakes and feeds every 3 or 4 hours.
I will keep him in bed with me whilst trying to up the milk supply. I would have him sleep with me all the time but my boyfriend isn't quite so conscious of him being in the bed. To ave him feed on the left through out the night he ill have to be on the edge of the bed, so I will make something safe with my feeding pillow. 
It's nice to know that it's possible to get the supply back up. Thanks for you help.
Do you do elimination communication ? I'd like to see how it works for others ?


----------



## kajastarlight

I have only done elimination communication on a small scale - before I even knew what it was I was doing as I didn't learn about "official elimination communication" until just recently. DS2 would get crazy bad diaper rash when he went poo if I didn't change his diaper within minutes of going, and I mean minutes! So when he was about 6 months old I started keeping an eye out for his signs we was going to go. He would start bringing his legs up a lot and make weird faces. Its hard to explain and I was the only one who could tell he was about to go. (his father and babysitter tried, they just couldn't quite get the hang of it) When I saw the signs I would say "oh, gotta go poo" and take him to the toilet. I just got him undressed and held him over the toilet but facing the toilet so I could rest his legs on the seat and make sure his legs didn't go in. It took a few times for him to actually go, as this was weird to him. But he got it. Then I swear after about a month of this I would see his signs and say "oh, gotta go poo" and he would give a little giggle and stop making grunting faces like he was holding it waiting for the toilet. Many people doubted that 7 month old baby knew enough to hold it until he went to the bathroom, but they didn't know him like I did. At 8 months - he was a crazy early talker, I mean crazy - at 8 months he was already using one word communications like "bottle" not baba, not bobo, bottle, and juice - and... poo! He would just look at me and say "poo" and I would take him in to go. He did do this in front of other people and they were amazed! BUT he continued to only tell me when he had to go. If I wasn't there he would just go in his diaper. I never tried to do elimination communication with going potty though, and like I said, he was 6 months old when I started. I have no idea how it would work for a younger baby and I really think the fact that he rashed out so bad if he poo'd in his diaper was incentive for him. 

I would also really like to hear from someone who has tried this more than I did - it is a fascinating concept!


----------

